# Xenesthis Immanis as a first T?



## HunterAMG (Mar 4, 2014)

I've been interested in this T since forever. However I did some research, and while there's isn't much info about these, it seems they're 
a bit aggressive. So I'm wondering if they are good for a beginner. Also I'm open to suggestions, I want a cool looking spider that is easy to handle. Price doesn't matter.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 4, 2014)

Define "cool". - one person's cool is another person's drool

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 4, 2014)

Xenesthis is not a beginner species.  Tropical tarantulas are usually high strung and either prone to fast dashes or biting.  You're much better off with a Brachypelma.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shrike (Mar 4, 2014)

Definitely not a typical first tarantula, for reasons already mentioned.  I tend to think all tarantulas are "cool" looking, but if you want a classic beginner species with some nice color, Brachypelma smithi or emilia would be great choices.


----------



## SeanSYW (Mar 4, 2014)

I'll doubt you would be able to handle one of these guys.  They're not the calmest thing out there.


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Mar 4, 2014)

Not a good first T no, glad to see you're interested in the hobby though! I recommend starting with something from the Brachypelma, Grammostola or Avicularia genus. Brachypelma is especially good, there are many varieties and they're all eye-catching

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JZC (Mar 4, 2014)

Most of the NW tropical terrestrials are not handleable due to their size and skittishness. I would never try to pick up my T. stirmi. This group of Ts also tend to have very irritating hairs. However, if you did your research and knew what you were getting in to, I don't see why X. immanis couldn't be your first tarantula. They are a gorgeous species, definitely on my wish list!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 4, 2014)

HunterAMG said:


> I want a cool looking spider


Got to put more thought into it than that.  Making 'cool looking' a priority can result in dead spiders, escapes, bites, and a visit to the emergency room.  Do your homework.  You need to do some online research and every spider owner should have the latest edition of Stan Schultz's book.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Wadew (Mar 4, 2014)

HunterAMG,
IMO Xenesthis sp are good eaters! There either hungry or not. They waste little time in-between decisions. If the food is not taken immediately it will not be taken. So from a beginner standpoint feeding should not be a problem. I would tell you if you attempt to hold this spider it wont be for long! I also agree the hairs can be a problem for a beginner. My Xenesthis all would rather bury there head than bite. Visually you could not ask for more. The legs on this spider are to be envied by many a spider. lol 
                                             -Wade

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HunterAMG (Mar 4, 2014)

First of all thank you guys for your comments and suggestions  The Brachypelma Smithi looks interesting. I'm curious to know what makes this a beginner-friendly option. 
Also what can you guys tell me about these species: Psalmopoeus Irminia and Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens. 
I can get mostly tropical species since I live in Colombia, and they are abundant here of course.


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 4, 2014)

HunterAMG said:


> First of all thank you guys for your comments and suggestions  The Brachypelma Smithi looks interesting. I'm curious to know what makes this a beginner-friendly option.
> Also what can you guys tell me about these species: Psalmopoeus Irminia and Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens.
> I can get mostly tropical species since I live in Colombia, and they are abundant here of course.


Smithi is highly recommended for beginners.  Beautiful animals, long-lived, hardy, docile, & slow moving.  

Psalmopoeus are very fast and high strung, also bite more readily.  Don't start with them.  Chromatopelma are fast and nervous.  They're best after you have some experience.  There is no rush to get species beyond your skill level.  Take your time and get comfortable with the calm ones first.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Mar 4, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Got to put more thought into it than that.  Making 'cool looking' a priority can result in dead spiders, escapes, bites, and a visit to the emergency room.  Do your homework.  You need to do some online research and every spider owner should have the latest edition of Stan Schultz's book.


Excellent advice.  The Tarantula Keeper's Guide is a must if you want to dive into the world of tarantulas.  Get your feet wet on the more docile, but equally beautiful, species first.  G. rosea - G.pulchra - B. emilia - B. smithi, all are great beginner T's.  G. pulchripes if you want one that you could handle AND grows into a big 8-10 inch spider.  I love my pulchra, Bithia.  In another year or so, she will have developed into a large, glossy black T.  How cool is that? 

Good luck, we're all here to help, both you & whichever species you end up getting.


----------



## LordWaffle (Mar 4, 2014)

B smithi is a good beginner species for a lot of reasons.

1) B smithi (and genus Brachypelma in general) are known for being docile. Even if they do get a little "hair flicky" at times.

2) Their longevity is incredible. Females can live for well over 30 years with the right care and luck. A friend of mine recently had a male die that he had for nearly 10 years. 

3) B smithi is colorful and interesting to look at. This is mostly opinion of course, but generally it allows a person to scratch their need for a pretty spider without jumping into pokies, OBTs, etc too early.

4) Generally they are very slow moving. Incredibly easy to keep track of with very few surprises because of this.

5) in the event you do get tagged their venom is very mild. The pain is comparable to a bee sting.

6) care is very easy. They require dry substrate and a water dish. There's no need to futz with humidity, etc.  they are very hardy and can thrive in very simple conditions.

Great beginner T as you can see.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Livia (Mar 4, 2014)

Ill be the devils advocate here. Get it if you want to, noone is going to stop you but PLEASE do your reasearch and since this species is known as a "teleporter" do excessive and painstakinglly hard research also, learn some basic T bite first AID going to the hosptial could ruin it for alot. Good luck.


----------



## loganhopeless (Mar 4, 2014)

Livia said:


> Ill be the devils advocate here. Get it if you want to, noone is going to stop you but PLEASE do your reasearch and since this species is known as a "teleporter" do excessive and painstakinglly hard research also, learn some basic T bite first AID going to the hosptial could ruin it for alot. Good luck.


Agreed. I mean hell, my first tarantula was a T. Stirmi!! I don't regret it, I don't handle it, it's thriving right now. But I did so much research it's unbelievable. I mean, if you have the money to make an adequate enclosure, and you're not wanting to handle it, just a "look but don't touch" then go for it! Enjoy it! And the best of luck to you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Livia (Mar 4, 2014)

loganhopeless said:


> Agreed. I mean hell, my first tarantula was a T. Stirmi!! I don't regret it, I don't handle it, it's thriving right now. But I did so much research it's unbelievable. I mean, if you have the money to make an adequate enclosure, and you're not wanting to handle it, just a "look but don't touch" then go for it! Enjoy it! And the best of luck to you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Haha mine was a 1/2 OBT and she is now around 6 inches doing well.


----------



## loganhopeless (Mar 4, 2014)

Livia said:


> Haha mine was a 1/2 OBT and she is now around 6 inches doing well.


Ya see? I mean 90% of beginners should not do what we did. But that other 10%? They get bashed on for being "wrong".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Livia (Mar 4, 2014)

loganhopeless said:


> Ya see? I mean 90% of beginners should not do what we did. But that other 10%? They get bashed on for being "wrong".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I dont really think there is such thing as a good beginner tarantula because all tarantulas have their own attitude lol also I have 2 on the way arriving tommorow! YAY! 


- Livia


----------



## loganhopeless (Mar 4, 2014)

Livia said:


> I dont really think there is such thing as a good beginner tarantula because all tarantulas have their own attitude lol also I have 2 on the way arriving tommorow! YAY!
> 
> 
> - Livia


I literally just unboxed my first regalis!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cantthinkofone (Mar 4, 2014)

No. not a good beginner and not one to handle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Mar 4, 2014)

loganhopeless said:


> Ya see? I mean 90% of beginners should not do what we did. But that other 10%? They get bashed on for being "wrong".


They don't get bashed for being wrong.  Others simply mention that these people are the exception and not the norm, and things can go seriously bad fast.  And it also depends on how long they've had them, too.  Someone who buys a Poec sling as a first spider and talks about how there aren't any problems three weeks later is likely to be met with skepticism and warnings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## loganhopeless (Mar 4, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> They don't get bashed for being wrong.  Others simply mention that these people are the exception and not the norm, and things can go seriously bad fast.  And it also depends on how long they've had them, too.  Someone who buys a Poec sling as a first spider and talks about how there aren't any problems three weeks later is likely to be met with skepticism and warnings.


That's true. Good point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 4, 2014)

Livia said:


> I dont really think there is such thing as a good beginner tarantula because all tarantulas have their own attitude
> Livia


You've written the above thought before Livia, and you are continuing to contradict yourself based on your writings.

That statement of yours is a *HUGE* contradiction of your previous statement, *your words*>>> Quote "*I mean grantid im not going to tell someone to get an OBT as their first T*..."  Link http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...gt-needed-for-T-species&p=2253599#post2253599


Which is it????? On its face, those 2 statements are a major contradiction, as in *completely opposed* to each other. If you don't think there's a good beginner species, then *WHY* wouldn't you tell someone to get an OBT as their first T????????

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ReclusiveDemon (Mar 4, 2014)

viper69 said:


> You've written the above thought before Livia, and you are continuing to contradict yourself based on your writings.
> 
> That statement of yours is a *HUGE* contradiction of your previous statement, *your words*>>> Quote "*I mean grantid im not going to tell someone to get an OBT as their first T*..."  Link http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...gt-needed-for-T-species&p=2253599#post2253599
> 
> ...


Couldn't you have just kept this between PM? There's no reason to start this kind of argument over again in this thread.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 4, 2014)

ReclusiveDemon said:


> Couldn't you have just kept this between PM? There's no reason to start this kind of argument over again in this thread.


I'm not arguing. I'm curious, big difference  However, to address your question I could have. I didn't because I didn't think of it. I'm just really *CURIOUS* because the 2 statements are in complete opposition.


----------



## cold blood (Mar 4, 2014)

viper69 said:


> I'm not arguing. I'm curious, big difference  However, to address your question I could have. I didn't because I didn't think of it. I'm just really *CURIOUS* because the 2 statements are in complete opposition.


me curious as well.   Often pm's come off interpreted as even nastier and more personal...just sayin'

Not that I thought you were nasty by a long stretch viper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReclusiveDemon (Mar 4, 2014)

viper69 said:


> I'm not arguing. I'm curious, big difference  However, to address your question I could have. I didn't because I didn't think of it. I'm just really *CURIOUS* because the 2 statements are in complete opposition.


Well to be fair, you did come off a little strong.

Anyway, to answer the OP's question, no, it's not a good idea. In addition to all of the above, they're not exactly cheap. You wouldn't want to lose one and waste the money.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 4, 2014)

ReclusiveDemon said:


> Well to be fair, you did come off a little strong.
> 
> Anyway, to answer the OP's question, no, it's not a good idea. In addition to all of the above, they're not exactly cheap. You wouldn't want to lose one and waste the money.


I merely pointed out facts based on the information I have read. As I said, I'm *CURIOUS*. Man I wish I could type in color instead of formatting the text...some day, just not today!


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Mar 5, 2014)

Come on guys we just had one of these 'hobby beginner first T' threads, we really don't need another one

OP, no one is forcing you not to get whatever first T you wish, we are merely telling you our opinions, mine is that you start off with a Brachy because of the reasons mentioned earlier. For sure you should get an immanis later, they're fantastic Ts! Just not good to start out with, kinda like it's best to learn swimming in a pool before the ocean. No one is saying you're not capable, but it's good to get some experience first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wadew (Mar 5, 2014)

HunterAMG,
Hey if you have access to Xenesthis sp. and would like to start there I would say go for it! How readily available are Brachypelma in Colombia? All I would suggest is you use caution. A little common sense goes a long way. I could not see any problems that would arise that you could not deal with.  You also have a few other easily attainable choices I would think. Hapalopus sp. "colombia" would be a good choice to get your feet wet! 
                                                                                                    -Wade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## loganhopeless (Mar 5, 2014)

Wadew said:


> HunterAMG,
> Hey if you have access to Xenesthis sp. and would like to start there I would say go for it! How readily available are Brachypelma in Colombia? All I would suggest is you use caution. A little common sense goes a long way. I could not see any problems that would arise that you could not deal with.  You also have a few other easily attainable choices I would think. Hapalopus sp. "colombia" would be a good choice to get your feet wet!
> -Wade


+1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HunterAMG (Mar 5, 2014)

> Anyway, to answer the OP's question, no, it's not a good idea. In addition to all of the above, they're not exactly cheap. You wouldn't want to lose one and waste the money.


As I said, price doesn't matter. Remember, the Xenesthis Immanis are native from where I live (Colombia). So I can get it relatively cheap, In fact, I checked and the price difference is only $10 with the Brachypelma Smithi.
In any case I'll be getting myself the Brachypelma and then I'll buy the Xenesthis. Thank you all for your suggestions!


----------



## cold blood (Mar 5, 2014)

HunterAMG said:


> As I said, price doesn't matter. Remember, the Xenesthis Immanis are native from where I live (Colombia). So I can get it relatively cheap, In fact, I checked and the price difference is only $10 with the Brachypelma Smithi.
> In any case I'll be getting myself the Brachypelma and then I'll buy the Xenesthis. Thank you all for your suggestions!


Good call!  I am betting that after you get used to the B. smithi, and aquire the X. mannis, you will notice a dramatic difference in general personality, attitude as well as care.   Brachy's are good stepping stones for sure, there's a reason they are widely suggested and still as popular as they are.

An X. mannis will probably be in my future someday, too...cool spider!

p.s.  My B. smithi is still small

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Livia (Mar 5, 2014)

cold blood said:


> me curious as well.   Often pm's come off interpreted as even nastier and more personal...just sayin'
> 
> Not that I thought you were nasty by a long stretch viper.


 Sorry for the late reply and I never specified why so in fact they are not Contradictary. I meant as in the price and there are obvious downsides to getting an OBT as your first. Your also are coming of very obnoxious. 

-Livia


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Mar 5, 2014)

HunterAMG said:


> As I said, price doesn't matter. Remember, the Xenesthis Immanis are native from where I live (Colombia). So I can get it relatively cheap, In fact, I checked and the price difference is only $10 with the Brachypelma Smithi.
> In any case I'll be getting myself the Brachypelma and then I'll buy the Xenesthis. Thank you all for your suggestions!


Wise decision Hunter, smithi is a wonderful species and you'll learn the basics of T keeping before going for Immanis =)

My girlfriend has been itching to get an Immanis for a while haha I envy you for such cheap prices! Out of curiosity how much would it be in Colombia for an adult female?


----------



## cold blood (Mar 5, 2014)

Livia said:


> Your also are coming of very obnoxious.
> 
> -Livia


really?  I was merely stating that a pm can often be interpreted poorly, while on the public forum its just an open question.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

